
LinkedIn and Facebook Writing Text Backwards - jhabdas
On the Web both of these tools are fairly heavy on JavaScript. Both of them started writing text I entered backwards as I typed it, rendering then unusable. This has never happened with any other software I&#x27;ve used. Any ideas what could be happening?
======
zhte415
Happened to me on LinkedIn a few weeks ago. Bizarre error. Using browser on
Linux, not any phone apps,

~~~
jhabdas
So I'm not the only one. For me the solve was to delete my accounts on those
services. Hasn't seen it happen to me since.

------
spicyj
Browser extension? I know Millenials to Snake People caused this at one point.

~~~
jhabdas
Oh interesting. I believe I'd tried that extension for fun at one point, but
switched to Yandex and was only using a handful of extensions at the time
(M=>SP wasn't one of them).

------
tiredwired
Maybe browser setting or malware. Try a different browser.

------
ecesena
Try in incognito, it will tell you if it’s them or a browser issue (plugin,
cache, ...)

------
abenedic
Unicode stuff? I am not super familiar with their stacks, but perhaps some
marker is wrong.

